
The unbundling of Craigslist and Reddit - zeeshanm
http://alexshye.com/2013/08/15/the-unbundling-of-craigslist-and-reddit/
======
dalke
There were 63 comments when this was posted a couple of years ago. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6220019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6220019)
. This lets us make some retrospective. Has there been a change since August
2013? I don't get a sense that either Craigslist or Reddit have had
appreciable unbundling.

